# Dinny doesn't like to ball up.



## robinchristine (Mar 5, 2011)

Dinny, my year old baby, doesn't care to ball up. He *will* if he feels threatened, or is sleeping, but that's about it. 

I try to hold him belly up and he squrims around until he gets right side up again.  Is this normal? Like I said, he can roll into a tight ball, he just prefers not to. When he sleeps, he's in a loose comma shape unless you startle him.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd say its pretty much normal, though most owners don't get the honor of having such a relaxed hedgehog. My first hedgehog never balled up, even when flipped over in my hand and onto her back, she'd kind of half ball, but instantly start doing the 'trying to flip over' dance.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Sookie doesnt either unless she's sleeping. I thought it was weird too because i see so many pictures of them in a ball. Even so, usually she sleeps spread eagle (its really cute) and sprawled out. I've actually caught her twice when i uncovered the blanket and she was in a perfect ball. ITS SO CUTE! but naturally, once I slowly reach for my phone to take a picture and lift her up she flips out. But it's the small things that count


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

robinchristine said:


> Dinny, my year old baby, doesn't care to ball up. He *will* if he feels threatened, or is sleeping, but that's about it.
> 
> I try to hold him belly up and he squrims around until he gets right side up again.  Is this normal? Like I said, he can roll into a tight ball, he just prefers not to. When he sleeps, he's in a loose comma shape unless you startle him.


Are you complaining or bragging? :lol:

My hedgies don't really ball up much either. I take it as a sign that they are happy & comfortable.


----------



## robinchristine (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL I figured he was just weird. I had a hog about 15 years ago named Bandit who would never *un-ball*. Of course, his temperment was much more aggressive than Dinny is. He was also larger, though Dinny is literally a handful.

Dinny's (Dinsdale, from the Monty Python skit) pretty laid back. He'll let me stroke his back, and tolerates nail clipping better than I expected. He's never offered to bite me, but my son and my husband have gotten nipped!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little Spiny Norman (also from the Monty Python sketch) doesn't like to stay balled up either. He only balls up if he's really sleep and I take him out of his pen. He usually squirms out of it pretty quickly though. He doesn't seem to actually like being in a ball. I can't even get him to ball if I roll him on to his back. He just sits there, grinning, then does the little "let me up!" dance. Some hedgies just don't seem to want to ball up, so it sounds like your little one is just his natural, weird hedgie self. :lol:


----------

